# The Great 20th Century - short Americana piece



## DennyB (Oct 26, 2021)

My mom is a cultural historian and is working on her latest masters degree studying the cultural history of the 20th century. I’ve always loved Americana/Appalachian/Celtic-inspired thematic music, so I wrote this for her birthday.

One of my issues with this genre of music is that it is so (or can be so) idiomatic that I am constantly questioning if I came up with the theme or if I heard it somewhere before but forgot where. So, uh, if you’ve heard this before, I’ll downgrade my composition to an arrangement. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Oct 26, 2021)

I think it sounds like any other Americana styled tune, which is to say it sounds right. They all sound the same to me haha.


----------

